# Food bags



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

I use a cloth bag (when I dont bring MREs) to keep my food in. Most of the stuff is noodles, MRE parts, snacks and other stuff. When its wrapped up, the bag is about 8 inches across and holds enough food for 3 - 4 days.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

That is a really neat case with your powder packs to mix in bottled water. What is that from?


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

kiteri said:


> That is a really neat case with your powder packs to mix in bottled water. What is that from?


I found that at wal-mart and have not been able to find another one.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Rats!!!! I would have loved to have one!

That is always the way... find one once and then not ever again.


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

The food bag usually has enough food for one person for 3 - 4 days. There are around 4 packages of ramon noodles, a couple of main entrees out of MREs, snacks, fig bars, hard candy, 2 or 3 cans of Vienna sausages,,,,,,

Before I go on a trip I will pull the food bag out of my pack, go through it and dispose of any outdated food.


The meals are layed out were I can see them. 

Day 1 - all 3 meals + snacks.
Day 2 - all 3 meals + snacks.
Day 3 - all 3 meals + snacks.

If I conserve part of the meal from all three days, the bag has enough for 4 days.

I dont like to bring cans, and if I do its something small like vienna sausages. Rarely do I ever bring a big can of something. Most of what I bring is easy to pack in and pack out, or even burn in the camp fire. The cardboard packages that the mre entrees come in are usually burned in the camp fire.


----------



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

Some things we would take hiking or backpacking with us was power bars, oatmeal for an easy/quick/light breakfast, jerky, ramen noodles, etc...

Dehydrated foods are also great, because they are light and will last for months.


----------

